# Post your tattoo(s)!



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

View attachment 582658


----------



## dawnriddler (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Cotillion (Mar 26, 2013)

dawnriddler said:


> View attachment 592026


it almost looks photoshopped

did you do it recently?


----------



## dawnriddler (Sep 14, 2016)

that was taken couple of days after i've done it..i don't have any recent photos where the whole tattoo is shown. It was done last year.
Here's the most recent photo, but the whole thing isn't shown XD
http://personalitycafe.com/attachments/member-photos-videos/592018d1476102763t-portraits-personalitycafe-members-member-photos-50508395.jpg


----------



## Cotillion (Mar 26, 2013)

dawnriddler said:


> that was taken couple of days after i've done it..i don't have any recent photos where the whole tattoo is shown. It was done last year.
> Here's the most recent photo, but the whole thing isn't shown XD


couple of days, that's what i thought










i need an home cinema to see that

take a pic of the whole thing pls? i wanna see how the colors are holding up after 1 year

for science


----------



## dawnriddler (Sep 14, 2016)

Cotillion said:


> couple of days, that's what i thought
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry i posted the wrong url xD


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

dawnriddler said:


> View attachment 592026


It's gorgeous!

You should definitely take a new pic where the whole tattoo is shown.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## dawnriddler (Sep 14, 2016)

@L'Enfant Terrible thank you, will do at some point, but i am too lazy to do it at the moment...maybe with some nice evening dress, when the ocation is right


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

View attachment 593010


View attachment 593018

red tribal needs touching up
View attachment 593026

got Dracula last week. will also need touching up once it heals
View attachment 593034


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

@JayShambles :tongue:


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

Karla said:


> @JayShambles :tongue:


Don't have any


----------



## TheHuman (Sep 19, 2016)

First one:









Second:









Latest:


----------



## Ride (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

JayShambles said:


> Don't have any


yes we all want to see it


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

Oh fine then.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

JayShambles said:


> Don't have any





Shinsei said:


> yes we all want to see it


EVERYBODY WANTS TO SEE IT :tongue:


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

Karla said:


> EVERYBODY WANTS TO SEE IT :tongue:


I just posted! Maybe I have my whole back done too? Mebe? Mebe not


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

Ride said:


> View attachment 593546


Is that an arm or a leg?


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

JayShambles said:


> I just posted! Maybe I have my whole back done too? Mebe? Mebe not


Only your heart knows it


----------



## Ride (Jun 30, 2016)

Karla said:


> Is that an arm or a leg?



It's my Torso I'm a size 0 

No seriously it's my arm


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

Ride said:


> It's my Torso I'm a size 0
> 
> No seriously it's my arm


I still can't see it. Which one? It's like an optical illusion! Or a mindfuck :laughing:


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Karla said:


> I still can't see it. Which one? It's like an optical illusion! Or a mindfuck :laughing:


It's on the inner and outer part of the arm. Apparently.


----------



## Ride (Jun 30, 2016)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> It's on the inner and outer part of the arm. Apparently.


----------



## TheHuman (Sep 19, 2016)

Ride said:


> It's my Torso I'm a size 0
> 
> No seriously it's my arm


You look like the singer from A Day To Remember :shocked:


----------



## Ride (Jun 30, 2016)

TheHuman said:


> You look like the singer from A Day To Remember :shocked:


I do? I have always thought he looked like a fish that is slow haha

Omg what does that say about me...


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Ride said:


> I do? I have always thought he looked like a fish that is slow haha
> 
> Omg what does that say about me...


That you need glasses. You look hot.


----------



## Ride (Jun 30, 2016)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> That you need glasses. You look hot.


Oh you ENTJ's....you always know what to say to me 

But thank you very much!


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Ride said:


> Oh you ENTJ's....you always know what to say to me
> 
> But thank you very much!


You're welcome! You unknown types are always very sweet.


----------



## Habit_Rabbit (Oct 17, 2016)

I think I shocked everyone that little mouse me liked tattoos. Plan on getting sleeved at some point. I'll build over time.


----------

